# Finally stumbled upon one of those pesky tuits!



## wrightclan (13 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

Haven't posted on here for awhile, though I do browse from time to time.

I've been meaning to learn Sketchup for quite awhile. Finally, I took the time to start getting my head around it. Here's my first attempt. It's a bit basic and blocky; but I think I'm starting to get the general idea.

It's a basic drawing of one of a pair of corner cabinets I've just quoted for. Here's hoping I get the job.








Brad


----------



## mailee (13 Oct 2007)

Nicely done Brad. It is nice to see someone who also works in old money too.  I use feet and inches and only use metric if it is very small measurements. or for scuba diving. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Oct 2007)

Hello Brad,

Long time no see. Looks like you're getting the hang of SketchUp just fine there. I hope you get the job with it.

If you need a hand, let me know.

Ya oughta come for a little lunch. We'll give you some hotdish and Jell-o salad and bars for dessert.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Oct 2007)

Brad,
When you get up to DaveR's standard, there will be no worries getting the jobs!


----------



## wrightclan (18 Oct 2007)

Dave R":2jntt0jy said:


> Hello Brad,
> 
> Long time no see. Looks like you're getting the hang of SketchUp just fine there. I hope you get the job with it.
> 
> ...



Ya sure, you betcha Dave. :lol: 

Actually, my parents are headed up your way in a couple of weeks. Unfortunately, I can't make it up to Lutefisk land just now, too busy with work, and kids getting settled into new schools, and soccer, and....

My Dad's bringing me back a *FREE* bandsaw though. \/ \/ IIRC it's an oldish Rockwell. He says it's pretty nice. Can't wait.  

As far as Sketchup, I'm just going to go through the tutorials and if I have anything specific that those don't answer, I'll pick your brain.

Thanks, (to Mailee and Waterhead too)

Brad


----------

